# Welcher Geber bzw. welche Frequenz



## Alpinestars (10. April 2015)

Möchte mir ein Elite 4x Chrip zulegen
und fische eigentlich hauptsächlich im Flachwasser (Ostsee, Elbe etc.)

1. 50/200  455/800 Khz
2. 83/200  455/800 Khz
3. 83/200 Khz

Mir ist leider nicht 100% klar für was die jeweiligen Frequenzen stehen.


----------



## Philipp_do (10. April 2015)

*AW: Welcher Geber bzw. welche Frequenz*

Der 2. ist der Standard und passt für deine Zwecke .

Grüße Philipp


----------



## Alpinestars (10. April 2015)

*AW: Welcher Geber bzw. welche Frequenz*

Aber verstehe ich das richtig.....
50/200 und 83/200 ist für tiefe Gewässer (50 noch besser)
und 455/800 ist für flache Gewässer?


----------



## Alpinestars (10. April 2015)

*AW: Welcher Geber bzw. welche Frequenz*

oder ist jeweils die 50 bzw. 83 für tiefe.- und 200 für flache Gewässer, aber für was ist dann die 455/800?


----------



## TomtaCarp (10. April 2015)

*AW: Welcher Geber bzw. welche Frequenz*

hallo!

455/800 ist für downscan imagine (DSI)

-ist ein enger sendekegel - und die detailgenausten bilder

-nimm den 80/200 mit 455/800 - ansonsten kaufst du das Chirp umsonst - der "normale 80/200 unterstützt chirp bestimmt nicht!
frag zusätzlich noch deinen Händer/Verkäufer ob der 800/200 + 455/800 Geber auch Chirp kann.

LG Thomas


----------



## Daniel SN (10. April 2015)

*AW: Welcher Geber bzw. welche Frequenz*

455/800 nutzt du für Down/Side Imaging Technik. 
Sprich für fast "Fotorealistische" Aufnahmen.


----------



## Alpinestars (11. April 2015)

*AW: Welcher Geber bzw. welche Frequenz*

Danke Leute


----------



## tamittt (26. August 2015)

*AW: Welcher Geber bzw. welche Frequenz*

hallo an alle,
ich benötige hilfe ...
ich habe ein hds 5 gen2 und will mir einen 2. geber zulegen. ein freund hat noch einen HDI geber den ich dafür nutzen könnte. kann ich den HDI geber am hds anschließen? die hohen frequenzen werde ich vermutlich nicht nutzen können aber ich würde eh nur 200 khz nutzen. gibt es da technische einwände? hat das jemand schon mal ausprobiert?
danke für eure antworten!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Welcher Geber bzw. welche Frequenz*

Man kann heutzutage den Geber nur auf eine Frequenz einstellen 
solltest allerdings in eines Gewaesser angeln mit Algen oder Aufwuehlung ist die 50-83 Frequenz angebracht. Vernuenpftige Bilder bekommst allerdings erst in 8m+.  Kleine Frequenz nimmt nicht soviel mist auf. Sind allerdings erst in 20m wirklich wirksam. 

Ich fische in Cornwall damit und im Hochsommer gibt es Gebiete would ich die ersten 2-4m nichts vernuenpftiges aufs Echolot bekomme,da zuviele Schwebeteile drauf sind.selbst plankton kann eine Plage sein.


----------

